

Happiness tracking software could gauge mood in photos - jcr
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21829146.100-happiness-tracking-software-could-gauge-mood-in-photos.html

======
jcr
I've chased down some more details, including the paper, project and author,
in case anyone else is interested.

Author: Abhinav Dhall

Paper: "Expression Analysis In The Wild: From Individual To Groups"

Venue: 2013 ACM International Conference on Multimedia Retrieval (IMCR)

[http://users.cecs.anu.edu.au/~adhall/Dhall_consortium_ICMR_2...](http://users.cecs.anu.edu.au/~adhall/Dhall_consortium_ICMR_2013.pdf)

<http://users.cecs.anu.edu.au/~adhall/>

<http://cs.anu.edu.au/few>

